# Lovely Loki



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

its been a while since i posted pics of Loki, hes my first and favourite of the pythons, comes out fro a few hours every night and if hes lucky he gets out fro a while before i go to work too,...


heres his best 'lemme out lemme out lemme out' look,....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

and finally, the door opens,...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

hmmm,...padded basking spot in front of the fire,..


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 20, 2010)

oh that's such a cool enclosure! haha. I love it. nice bredli too! looks like he's comfortable in the last picture too. lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

lol, thanks snakelove, im sure he'd swap his enclosure for freedom given the chance tho! 

then again, hes been known to 'put himself away' once hes finished exploring,..!


----------



## punisherSIX (Jul 20, 2010)

And yet another lucky and beautiful animal of yours, great stuff!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

lol, thanks!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 20, 2010)

That's a beautiful snake, and I love the enclosure! Cheers for taking good care of him


----------



## Sigourd (Jul 20, 2010)

Good job on the enclosure, and Loki looks cool.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks guys!
Loki has converted loads of snake haters with his charm, i couldnt have asked for a sweeter boy!!


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> View attachment 155559
> hmmm,...padded basking spot in front of the fire,..




hey chrissy  whose that girl in the pic???? I dont remember your hair that curly or your legs that hairy!! haha


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

hahaha, thats the boyfriend, Loki cruises around the tiles, gets really cold, then sits on him to warm up,..!
All the complaining about that damn freezing snake stealing all his heat makes me giggle!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> lol, thanks snakelove, im sure he'd swap his enclosure for freedom given the chance tho!
> 
> then again, hes been known to 'put himself away' once hes finished exploring,..!


 
haha i'm not so sure! weekly food, sufficient heat, plenty of space to explore! what more could you want! haha. wish my bredli was as nice and kind as yours! she isn't too keen on playing atm haha.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

lol, Loki was horrible as a child, he'd stalk me thru the glass and try to kill me!!
(i spent the first 3 months so scared of him, hahaha!!)

so dont stress, urs has a great deal of potential to become as friendly as he is!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> lol, Loki was horrible as a child, he'd stalk me thru the glass and try to kill me!!
> (i spent the first 3 months so scared of him, hahaha!!)
> 
> so dont stress, urs has a great deal of potential to become as friendly as he is!



haha yeah i guess they're all like that when young! I've only had mine for around 2 months so I'm not worried at all. Can wait. haha it's more fun this way anyway, i get to use my new hook. haha!


----------



## Perko (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice.
Any new pics of your KW Diamond?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2010)

i need a better camera but this gives u the general idea.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 21, 2010)

after digging thru some photos last night i found some really nice ones of Loki shedding,...i think the



last one looks like his skin is eating him, hahahaha!!


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 21, 2010)

Loving the pics Chris. He's a stunning boy - will he get much bigger?
Nic


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Hehe, who could say no to that face?! Beautiful enclosure, sure does match the snake!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 21, 2010)

Good shedding pics. That snake has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks guys! I couldnt be more in love with my man, he definately knows how to use his looks to get his way! 

Nic, i think he should get heaps bigger still, hes only about 6.5-7 foot,....ill have to weigh him, (im guessing hes around 3kgs) which is nowhere near the 7-9kgs that fully grown bredli are!!


----------



## miley_take (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorgeous boy Chris! Can't wait for mine to get that big! Bredli are awesome first snakes, my male (my undeniable favourite) was my first.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jul 21, 2010)

Chris, you're animals are spoilt rotten! I thought I was bad lol!

Loki is gorgeous, spitting image of one of our girls, Suzie, though she's smaller (5.5 footish)


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 21, 2010)

Bredlis look awesome in a wood grain enclosure like that rather then in an all white enclosure. I'm getting a walnut/red/cherry kind of colour for my bredli soon.hopefully next month or so. it should be awesome! =P. love the shedding pictures there!


----------



## Sigourd (Jul 22, 2010)

No denying he is a stunner Chris.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks guys! 
.....though i have to say i dont think ive ever seen an ugly bredli!


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 23, 2010)

How about some pics of his girlfriends?! Have they settled down yet?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Pythonmum! 

His girlies are really lovely now, apart from a chicken related bite a few weeks ago its been ages since theyve misbehaved!  (they LOVE chicken!!)

ill get some new pix tonight, and pix of their new enclosure!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 23, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> thanks guys!
> .....though i have to say i dont think ive ever seen an ugly bredli!


 
But I've seen an ugly mannered one tho! Wish they can get punished or something haha.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2010)

they do get punished, how would u like to have to swallow a whole raw rat, hahaha!!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 23, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> they do get punished, how would u like to have to swallow a whole raw rat, hahaha!!


 
They probably think it's some kind of boiled chicken! oh that's gross haha. lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2010)

hehe, marinated in rat poo,....!!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 23, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> hehe, marinated in rat poo,....!!


 
ohhh! haha i beg of you to stop! lol haha. but I reckon it can't be that bad right? haha. better then vegies!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2010)

of course, i forgot the torturous side of veges, that'll teach the suckers to bite haha!!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 23, 2010)

Your thread is definitely getting side tracked! haha. I can't wait until my bredli is big enough to go into a 4x2x2 enclosure! Do you think an 80cm snake can escape through the gap between the sliding glass? lol I wanna order my enclosure now! grrr. haha


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 23, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Do you think an 80cm snake can escape through the gap between the sliding glass?


Tape a bit of cardboard packing box on the inside of the glass in the gap. That's how I put my baby bredls into a big enclosure. When they are yearlings, you take off the cardboard. You have to be careful about adhesives. I used masking tape because it doesn't stick to skin/scales too much.


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 23, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Tape a bit of cardboard packing box on the inside of the glass in the gap. That's how I put my baby bredls into a big enclosure. When they are yearlings, you take off the cardboard. You have to be careful about adhesives. I used masking tape because it doesn't stick to skin/scales too much.


 
So how do you open the sliding glass? sorry I can't picture what you meant.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 24, 2010)

I taped a strip of thick cardboard to the outside pane of glass above and below the sliding lock, only in the area of overlap. The cardboard fills the gap between the panes of glass. I made sure it fit snugly between the tracks and the lock, both above and below. I can't show a photo, because that was a couple of years ago!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah! okay. lol coz I was trying to picture it and the way I imagined it, you can't open the sliding glass. haha. I get it now. lol hopefully moving her to a big enclosure soon! lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 27, 2010)

here u go pythonmum, sorry for the delay, was waiting fro them to pose for me!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 27, 2010)

and some more of the very photogenic Loki, putting himself away after feeding and enjoying some digestion time.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 27, 2010)

and the diamond for CraigP


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Chris! so you don't actually have hides in your enclosure? or did you take them out for the photos? are they okay without hides?


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 27, 2010)

I have hides in my bredli's enclosure and he never hides.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 27, 2010)

*steals* *whistles* wasn't me  he's gorgeous


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Snakelove, he has 2 hides, sorta, in the second pic, under the shelf hes on is a 'hide' (hidden by vines anyway), and the towel on the top shelf acts as a hide, (he crawls under it somehow) and doubles up as toilet paper to absorb any mess he might make on his top shelf,..

he hides in his towel alot, but rarely uses the other one.

thanks Asharee, i agree, lol,...!


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 27, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> Hey Snakelove, he has 2 hides, sorta, in the second pic, under the shelf hes on is a 'hide' (hidden by vines anyway), and the towel on the top shelf acts as a hide, (he crawls under it somehow) and doubles up as toilet paper to absorb any mess he might make on his top shelf,..
> 
> he hides in his towel alot, but rarely uses the other one.
> 
> thanks Asharee, i agree, lol,...!



Awwww okay. haha yeah I remember about discussing that towel substrate/hide thing with you. haha. Im gonna try it soon in my proper enclosure for the bredli. haha lets see if she likes it too. =)


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 27, 2010)

Great photos of the girls - turning out to be as lovely as you hoped, too. I've never tried feeding on a stool or chair, but it sure makes for easier photo opportunities! Someday we must meet in CJs and compare our lovely favourites. I've heard a lot about how placid Loki is when you take him out. We can pretend to be buying from each other so it's legal to take them out in public


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 27, 2010)

PS - If you want a ride to AHS tomorrow send me a PM!


----------



## Perko (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, great looking Diamond.



Chris1 said:


> View attachment 156390
> View attachment 156391
> and the diamond for CraigP


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 28, 2010)

sounds good Pythonmum, i havent been at CJs since i found cheaper rats and crickets, lol, i feel so guilty!  

cant make it tonight, but thanks for the offer!! 

Thanks CraigP, hes a placid little fella too,...im very happy with him!


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I'm already thinking about my next snake, and after following this thread, I'm going to have to reconsider what I was planning to get... damn you, beautiful Loki! lol!
Have you ever bred him Chris? Are you planning to in the near future? Would love a baby Loki!!!
Nic


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 28, 2010)

aww, thanks Nic, Loki will be so flattered when he hears that! 

his girls wont be ready till next year at the earliest, and if the market stays as flooded as it is at the moment i probably wont bother. Bredli should be down to $20 a pop by then!


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 28, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> i havent been at CJs since i found cheaper rats and crickets, lol, i feel so guilty!
> 
> cant make it tonight, but thanks for the offer!!


I don't buy snake food there except when I'm desperate. With all fasting for winter, my food bills are right down! Maybe we'll catch you for a future meeting.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 28, 2010)

sounds good, im such a hermit in winter!

Enjoy the meeting!


----------

